# Check you bank account vodacom double debit fiasco



## Eequinox (1/1/16)

I have been stung have you ? 

http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/N...bits-costumers-promises-full-refunds-20160101

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wazarmoto (2/1/16)

Not looking forward to Monday 

Sent via tapatalk


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Vodacom debits me on the 1st. I haven't been debited yet. 
I did however go out of bundle with data this month and the out of bundle data is ridiculously expensive. 
I bought 100 gigs from cell c for R1000.
Vodacom is charging me R1000 for 1 gig out of bundle.
Daylight robbery. 

My contract expires in Feb so I'm thinking I'm going to move to another provider who isn't going to rape me when I go out of bundle.


----------



## Silver (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> Vodacom debits me on the 1st. I haven't been debited yet.
> I did however go out of bundle with data this month and the out of bundle data is ridiculously expensive.
> I bought 100 gigs from cell c for R1000.
> Vodacom is charging me R1000 for 1 gig out of bundle.
> ...



@Christos , my advice is to check the other provider's reception in the areas you most use it before switching.


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Silver said:


> @Christos , my advice is to check the other provider's reception in the areas you most use it before switching.


Thank you @Silver. I already have. 
I live in a hole between 2 mountains and reception here is shocking. I even had to cancel my telkom fixed line because it worked 1 month every year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> Thank you @Silver. I already have.
> I live in a hole between 2 mountains and reception here is shocking. I even had to cancel my telkom fixed line because it worked 1 month every year.


that does suck maybe have a look at vox they have good deals and maybe you lucky for reception


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Eequinox said:


> that does suck maybe have a look at vox they have good deals and maybe you lucky for reception


I have mailed them a few times. No answers. 
I have tried everyone including dark fibre. There is a dark fibre line about 1km from my house but they want R12000 to bring fibre to my house. Right now telkom LTE is decent with cell C 3g being faster than telkom LTE.
I alternate the 2. It is pricey but it works.


----------



## Eequinox (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> I have mailed them a few times. No answers.
> I have tried everyone including dark fibre. There is a dark fibre line about 1km from my house but they want R12000 to bring fibre to my house. Right now telkom LTE is decent with cell C 3g being faster than telkom LTE.
> I alternate the 2. It is pricey but it works.


inbox me your details i have a guy at vox that may be able to assist


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Eequinox said:


> inbox me your details i have a guy at vox that may be able to assist


What do you need? Address and contact details? 
Thnx man!


----------



## Eequinox (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> What do you need? Address and contact details?
> Thnx man!


yup or just tel number name and surname they can verify coverage


----------

